# Toro Customer Service



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

We all seem to complain about the bad, but all to often, the good stories never get told. I've been in sales all my life and it's always been a very successful goal of mine to always anticipate needs and greatly exceed the expectations of my clients. I appreciate great service and people that care. I get REALLY frustrated by the opposite.

Well, Toro has been AWESOME so here is my story.

I went Toro happy about a month ago and bought a yard blower/vac, single stage, and two stage.

The blower/vac is a little $70 electric unit. I've used it A LOT over the last month. Works like a champ, but noticed a small tear in the stitching at the top of the vac bag. I emailed asking how I could order another, but they just sent one... completely free of charge. AWESOME!

I've had my new blowers for a week at this point. When I was prepping the new two stage, I noticed that the auger had some pretty good gouges in it... down to the bare metal in multiple locations. The bottom of the auger housing also had a few small marks that had already started to rust. The scraper bar was clearly crooked. When I contacted my dealer, they said 
"As to the marks on the black auger we can only assume that before the part was installed on the machine at the factory it was dropped, drug across a work bench, came into contact with other augers on a pallet, or something along those lines." 

Not exactly what I wanted to hear after spending $1,800 on my first snow blower ever. 

Side note: My invoice clearly shows this as a 2014 model, but after getting some info on here, it looks to be an early production 2013. I guess I am ok with that since it is one of the last ones built in the USA. 

I decided I was going to repaint it myself, but it still bothered me, so I contacted Toro. 

They said that they absolutely want to look at it and will send the district manager to the dealer. Cool! I'd just have to bring it back to the dealer. I forwarded this into to my dealer and let them know that I'd need them to pick it up. They informed me that there would be a charge to pick it up. Really? I haven't even had it a month and never used it. I have a truck, but work 8am-8pm every day and there's no way I can lift it into my truck alone. At this point I'm not feeling very good about where I bought everything.

Back to Toro... they told the dealer that they will pay to have it picked up and re-delivered. No questions asked. Again... awesome! 

It's been at the dealer since Friday, but I haven't heard anything from them. 

When this is all said and done, I'll update with how the dealer fixed the damage. If it's fixed right, good on them. I'll absolutely give them positive reviews. If not, it's going to be hard to keep their name out of any reviews. Their communication and willingness to help has left a lot to be desired. If it weren't for Toro taking the lead on all of this to make it right, I'd be pretty upset. 

Toro has gone above and beyond to make this right. Excellent communication by phone and email. Every message has been promptly returned with positive outcomes. 

Well done Toro, well done!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I honestly don't believe any company out there could do better.
My Toro story. Bought a SS blower from an individual from C'list. Two year old unit. Has the blue Zip adjust chute handle broken. Call Toro to order replacement.. They say NO CHARGE.. Just sent me the whole thing, springs, mounting bolts etc.
*Toro is awesome.*


----------



## imperialman67 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes Toro treated me pretty well a few years back, on a Frankenstein Lawnboy silver series mower I had bought new.
Long story short they ended up replacing it with a new one.


----------

